# C5 A6 Avant 2.7t Build thread



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

I figured i would start this page now and post pics of the progress of my car. Never made a build thread before but i will try and keep up on it and post up as many pics as i can. Criticism is ok, but be fair...if u don't like something say ur piece and that's it. Please don't start bashing in my thread. Well currently i have a 03 A6 3.0 trip quattro, come toward the end of March i will be swapping my tired 140k 3.0 for an 2.7t 6 Spd

I will be making a parts list of stuff to be sold that i dont need from the swap. I will also be selling the MOTOR & TRANNY from my car now. 

So i say on with some pics

Stock

New suspension (KW V1's) All the way down in rear an 1'' or so to go in the front


New wheels

Winter setup


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

do you have different grills for winter and summer?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

questioncom said:


> do you have different grills for winter and summer?


 no...same one


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Am I crazy in thinking that this thread was posted twice by two different people?


----------



## questioncom (Oct 13, 2010)

EK20 said:


> Am I crazy in thinking that this thread was posted twice by two different people?


 no you are not


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

questioncom said:


> no you are not


 yea i screwed up....i posted under my old ladies SN the first time by accident. Then i just made one with mine and never got a chance to tell MODS to delete :banghead:


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Oh good, I'm glad I'm more sane then I thought. :laugh:

Being as low as you are your control arms must love you.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

I bet they do...swap comming in a few monthes and thinking about going lower :::Static:::


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

nice I wanted to do this swap on the same casablanca platform,looking forward to this:thumbup:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Thank u. Im excited too. ^^^^

Well here is an update....recently had to do valve cover gaskets on the 3.0....the donar car will be here in less than 2 weeks and the teardown will begin. 

The 3.0 motor and tranny will be for sale if anyone is interested. Motor is strong not really any leaks that i know of but i will know more when i pull it from the car. The tranny is strong, shifts good. Car has about 140k on it. I will be making its own FS thread for them but just throwing it out there. Not sure what to ask for them so I will say at this point throw me some offers.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

I have for sale the engine and tranny out of my 03 avant quattro

Engine: 3.0 V6 145k currently
Tranny: Triptronic

The timing belt, water pump and all other parts needed when timing belt job is done have been replaced. Timing belt was dont about 20k ago

Tranny shifts great and does not slip.

Not sure on prices....so forum rules must post a price....I would really love to sell both of these so if interested just PM me.

As far as the motor goes....we can work something out and u can have EVERYTHING for the motor.....harness...ecu...EVERYTHING

Tranny: $500
Motor : $2k 

:::::::IF U BUY THE MOTOR I WILL THROW THE TRANNY IN FOR FREE::::::


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Doing work. 

 
 

A few parts


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

so figure i would post some updates. I will try and get the pics from facebook, but since im not facebook savvy i cant...lol.

Anyways, So the motor is out of the donor A6 and every piece i wanted has been taken off and the car is gone. My avant is now on jack stands in the driveway with the entire front clip ripped off. Everything is almost taken apart and we r ready to pull the motor this weekend. I have ordered my downpipes, clutch and some new shoes. I cant wait to get this thing put back together as for the car i am currently driving is a Honda Accord that my best friend is so kind enough to let me drive...even though we have named it the (Wobble Monster) but hey, it gets me to where i need to go!

Going with 3'' Downpipes to 2.5''......A RS4 clutch......and 19x9.5 wheels all corners.


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

whats the word on this project?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry everyone. Work is kicking my butt. I have alot of updates to post. Motor is in, have a few pics i can post this weekend. New brakes...V8  Front mount on the way. Wheels finally on the way. Femders are being shaved as well as front bumper. 

Just a couple i have 

Did some cleaning 
 
 

This pic i love because YES thats right. Full swap on jack stands in the driveway


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Ok so this weekend we did not get a lot of work done, but i have been waiting on some parts to come in. Here are some updates and some pics i have.

Got my brakes all painted up. (wrinkle)




Intercooler came in....been waiting on this so i can get my piping mocked up



My wheels FINALLY came in....specs 19x9.5 5x112 all corners w/ 20mm spacer in back






Well thats all i have for now. This weekend will be the weekend ALOT of work gets done. Fenders are going back on (im shaving blinkers now). The intercooler piping will be all bent so i can install. I believe someone from SWIFT is coming out to the house to flash my ECU. Wheels and tires will be all mounted and installed. Was waiting on front axles so i could put brakes on and tighten suspension. 

Keep everyone posted with updates. This weekend will be ALOT of pictures and updates.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Ooooo pretty wheels! I like them


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

MikkiJayne said:


> Ooooo pretty wheels! I like them


Me too :laugh:


----------



## s4logic (Sep 9, 2007)

*Niiiiice job*

Dude, 5 thumbs up for the work .... i know you can do it ..... I started to do the same swap on my 99 avant but sold it befor i could finish the swap ...now i have a 27 a6 6spd with the fmic and other work , really ancious to see achivement... Again 5 thumbs up!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

s4logic said:


> Dude, 5 thumbs up for the work .... i know you can do it ..... I started to do the same swap on my 99 avant but sold it befor i could finish the swap ...now i have a 27 a6 6spd with the fmic and other work , really ancious to see achivement... Again 5 thumbs up!!!!!!!!


Well thanks for the great remarks, I do plan on finishing the swap! Will have a few pics up tomorrow of our progress this weekend.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Heres a few pictures and an update. 

So the car is coming along slowly. Actually hoping to have it running this weekend. Most of the wiring is finally done, just trying to get the comp to recognize everything. Front clip is on as well as fenders. Yes i know (damn black fender) ;-( Last winter wasnt too nice to me. Everything is pretty much complete. Have axles to put in, tighten suspension and put wheels on and she can finally stand on all fours again!!!! 

Front mount still needs to be put up and get the piping done. But for the most part i am almost done. Unfortunately i will most likely be rolling on primered fenders and bumper but hey. I will have a 2.7t 6spd swap i will have completed with my best friend TONY, by ourselves in his driveway on JACKSTANDS.

Without his knowledge none of this would have happened!! In case anyone want to know yes hes a GURU. He drives a sleeper BIG turbo 1.8t jetta...with about 440 to the wheels 





One of my favorite pics again! I missed driving standard!! Oh tea and this will be my first turbo or should i say turbos. My last car was a jetta VR on air. So this will b a nice change up!!


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

question regards the wiring, did you do full rewiring inside or only in the engine bay all the wiring leading from engine to ecu ?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

paul99 said:


> question regards the wiring, did you do full rewiring inside or only in the engine bay all the wiring leading from engine to ecu ?


just took the harness from the 2.7t and used that. Had to change up some plugs on the harness for the ecu. Nothing was touched inside the car. Well except pulling the ECU from pass side floor for the Auto


----------



## FrankVR6 (Aug 20, 2001)

Great build. :thumbup:
How do the front wheels look on the car?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

FrankVR6 said:


> Great build. :thumbup:
> How do the front wheels look on the car?


they look poked


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

Looking good!


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

stay low my friend. looking Dope!!!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Not sure about the colour of the wheels, but that is such a fantastic stance with them. Wish mine wasn't the family motor, so i could do similar things


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

TurnipLicker said:


> Not sure about the colour of the wheels, but that is such a fantastic stance with them. Wish mine wasn't the family motor, so i could do similar things


Wheels deff look better in person

:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE:::::U PDATE:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE: ::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE:::::UPDATE::::::

So I ordered a harness and had it shipped 3 day so i would have it by this weekend. IT came in today!! 

Since this isnt a normal build people are doing. When the car is finished i will be doing a BUNCH of updates as far as what had to be done to get this swap to work. 

Ill start by talking about the harness that is deff giving us a run for our money.
My 03 Engine harness had a cluster of relays and fuses on it that the 2.7 harness did not. The 2.7 harness we beleive had them but were on the actual harness in the car under the dash. Now if the car we used for a donar wasnt so smashed up we could have most likely just pulled the harness from under the dash and used it, but since we couldnt get it out...we couldnt!!
So after a bit of searching we found out that an 04 or up 2.7 engine harness had the relays and fuses on it like we needed.
The only other thing we had to do was change out the red plug and the white plug on the harness. Only because they were a little different and didnt match up to the plugs for the car harness. So that took some time in figuring out once the wires were pulled from their pins where they would go in the new plug. 

(THANK GOD FOR THE BENTLEY) 

This is the only problem i will talk about now but beleive me many more updates to come. Most likely a video of the car firing this weekend. (gonna be loud) no exhaust done yet so it will be open 3'' down pipes


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Hey everyone. Heres a bit of an update since the car still isnt done but so close to completion. Had a few hurdles but still going forward. 

First few pics are just a couple things we have been dealing with.

We had to cut the plug on the left off and splice the plug needed on.


Front 02 sensors did not match either so we cut and spliced those. Did rears as well.


A friend decided to join us. It was about 3AM sun morning when we were outside working on it when he came along.


Just a few of the hassles but anyways UPDATE: Bypassing the clutch tomorrow (no biggie) Also checking a ground to see if thats why we arent getting enough volts. If all goes well we can start it. 

On with some pics::::welded all the piping up and gave it a quick coat.


Had to do a little trim job




More to come


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

god damn dude. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Twilliams83 said:


> god damn dude. :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

lovin it:thumbup:


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

watching..


----------



## eurotrash8611 (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow. That's fantastic. I love it when someone takes the time to do something right. Absolutely spectacular.


----------



## euro-sudaka (Aug 22, 2006)

I like everything you're doing to this beauty... EXCEPT those MIG welded intercooler pipes..STAINLESS steel tig welded nicely by a good welder ( the guy writing this reply is an awesome welder ) would just be orgasmic .. and more beautiful...you probably don't care about that though.. lol Good luck with the rest of the build :thumbup::beer:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

euro-sudaka said:


> I like everything you're doing to this beauty... EXCEPT those MIG welded intercooler pipes..STAINLESS steel tig welded nicely by a good welder ( the guy writing this reply is an awesome welder ) would just be orgasmic .. and more beautiful...you probably don't care about that though.. lol Good luck with the rest of the build :thumbup::beer:


Yea not my choice of welding either but this is what u get with a budget build. 

Sorry havent posted any updated but the car has been done a few monthes now, just been driving it around and loving it!!! Had a few kinks to work out but running good now.

Thanks everyone :wave:


----------



## nxvwjetta (Apr 26, 2011)

*build questions*

i have an allroad that i put sachs struts and eibach springs and the car sits so low the front axles vibrate bad ,the car is to low what do you have on your car to make it sit so low and driveable?? thanks


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

nxvwjetta said:


> i have an allroad that i put sachs struts and eibach springs and the car sits so low the front axles vibrate bad ,the car is to low what do you have on your car to make it sit so low and driveable?? thanks


KW V1 coils, that's it


----------



## Quinney (Feb 9, 2009)

beyond excited to see the front mount with the bumper mounted:laugh:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Quinney said:


> beyond excited to see the front mount with the bumper mounted:laugh:


lol...keep waiting!!! Have had the car on the road about 3 monthes now and still no bumper on. I woprk nights and sleep days and have no time to do anything! Still rocking a black fender too : )


----------



## Mr. VWswagg Sir (Aug 30, 2010)

Any updates!! If you have no more time for the car, how much for the motor and turbo accessories!? Jusk asking! :; )


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Whats the offset on your wheels please?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

MikkiJayne said:


> Whats the offset on your wheels please?


i beleive its 40 et


----------



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

Bump
We need an update please!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Brens said:


> Bump
> We need an update please!


sorry, gonna have to wait till spring


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

This is good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

LAYINLOW said:


> Hey everyone. Heres a bit of an update since the car still isnt done but so close to completion. Had a few hurdles but still going forward.
> 
> First few pics are just a couple things we have been dealing with.
> 
> ...


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

bengone1 said:


> LAYINLOW said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everyone. Heres a bit of an update since the car still isnt done but so close to completion. Had a few hurdles but still going forward.
> ...


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

LAYINLOW said:


> they look poked


what are the offsets on these wheels?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Pottle said:


> what are the offsets on these wheels?


I believe the ET was 40.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Very nice car. How does it ride on the kw's? Also i really like the car on the aphids, very clean and classy.


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like a fun and informative project! :thumbup:

keep up the good work mane!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

lndshrk said:


> Very nice car. How does it ride on the kw's? Also i really like the car on the aphids, very clean and classy.


Thanks, wish i never got rid of them!!! LOVE the KW's

REALLY WISH KW WOULD SPONSOR ME AND DO A NEW REAR SETUP THOUGH!!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

lndshrk said:


> Very nice car. How does it ride on the kw's? Also i really like the car on the aphids, very clean and classy.


Thanks, Wish i never got rid of them!!!

Love the KW's. I WISH KW WOULD SPONSOR ME. Awesome suspension but the backs dont go low enough. They are all the way down in the rear and fronts still have about an 1-1.5'' MORE. 

The rears actually rubbed my axle for over a yr before i finally rubbed enough off the collar to stop squeeling (very annoying)

It has been a slow but fun project and i thank my Wife now and Fiencee at the time for sticking through it while planning a wedding. 

Basically this year is gonna be pulled fenders front and rear and going for a crazy stance. BUNCH OF PRIMER :laugh:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

That's awesome man. Your car is truly inspiring. I am new to the A6 Avant and I like it alot. I was looking at the 2.7tt but I can't stand that rear end so I didn't want to settle. Now that I have the car though I am having second thoughts about it being "to big", but with a family in the works ot hard to complain. Your car is awesome man please keep up the good work.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

lndshrk said:


> That's awesome man. Your car is truly inspiring. I am new to the A6 Avant and I like it alot. I was looking at the 2.7tt but I can't stand that rear end so I didn't want to settle. Now that I have the car though I am having second thoughts about it being "to big", but with a family in the works ot hard to complain. Your car is awesome man please keep up the good work.


Thank you very much, i appreciate it!! It can never be too big (youll find out when you pile the back full of crap) I have passengers all the time and they love the leg room even with the front seats slid wayy back. 

I havent had mine too long either, about 2 yrs now. I love it, especially the swapped 2.7t. Good luck with yours!!


----------



## armenianboi (Sep 8, 2009)

Seen this at DITTS in ct with no front bumper...... Total beast.....
Blue wheels look so sick especially with the fitment... They 19x9.5 +40 with 20mm spacers all around or just the rear?
:thumbup: love the car man


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

armenianboi said:


> Seen this at DITTS in ct with no front bumper...... Total beast.....
> Blue wheels look so sick especially with the fitment... They 19x9.5 +40 with 20mm spacers all around or just the rear?
> :thumbup: love the car man


Thanks a lot. I had 25mm in the rear and 17.5 in the fronts


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

How much camber are you rockin in the rear? Was it se furring the alignment, stock or a kit? I would assume your rear offset is around 20... I am askin because I am about to fit my wheels that are 18x 8.5 +30 and 18x 9.5 +20 but I was going to run 20mm spacers all around.. Just trying to get a good idea if this is going to work. Thanks


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

No camber in the rear. Wheels were Mercedes alphards. So find out ET on them and u will know if yours will fit. Rears were 18x9.5 with 225/40's and a 20mm and they sat absolutely perfect


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Oh I ment the blue wheels


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

No camber. 19x9.5 all corners ET 40 with 215/35/19 I had 25mm rear and 17.5mm front. I said my 18's cause u said u were trying to gauge if your wheels were gonna fit


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Nice man! Very helpful. Any extreme fender work?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

With the 25mm in the rear it was a big no no 

Inside lip of rim hit the fender in the rear and bent the hell out of it....Hence the pulled fenders now :laugh:

Othe than that NO....If i could sell my damn A8's Ill be running 11.5's all corners :thumbup:


----------



## ontheedge56 (Jun 14, 2008)

dude. 

i met you at broke.down 

1 sick car. even better in person. 

2 what shows are you plannin on hittin this season? h20 should make the list.. 

love to see the car where it stands...


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

ontheedge56 said:


> dude.
> 
> i met you at broke.down
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I plan on waterfest and H20 for sure. Car stands crappy right now lol. Buying a house so it got put on the back burner but looking forward to seeing you again and meeting a lot of other people. 
Working on getting it all cleaned up and In need of some wheels. We will c what happens.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Well since i havent updated this thing in forever figured id post up a few most recent pics and let everyone know whats going on. 

To start off the car was on hold for the last 4 months being we are finally closing on our house fri and moving in sat. So EXCITED to finally have a garage. 
Havent really done much if anything to the car other than clean the crap out of the motor and put on some temp wheels.

Wheels are for sale btw anyone interested $1400 firm Brand new tires.

On with some pics of the Miros i had on and the A8's im running for now. I will deff get some pics of the finally clean motor tomorrow.







Hope you enjoy and will deff be updated this frequently with progress as i go along. I will deff be at waterfest and H20 This year!!!!!!
Hopefully with a new set of shoes and some body work finished up, ill even have a bumper ;-P


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

looks good with the A8's. really missing the Alphards.


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

boraturbo01 said:


> looks good with the A8's. really missing the Alphards.


Thanks, but these are temps. On to bigger and better things :laugh:


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Did some crazy cleaning and this is the outcome.
I Have painted valve covers, intake manifold, and throttle body. I know the ghetto intake is doing more worse than good but someone stole all my ****


----------



## Brens (Apr 26, 2011)

LAYINLOW said:


> Thanks, but these are temps. On to bigger and better things :laugh:


What do you plan on doing with the A8 wheels?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Brens said:


> What do you plan on doing with the A8 wheels?


They are currently for sale.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5612704-FS-FT-19-quot-OEM-A8-s-Polished-(Turbines)


----------



## Simon005 (Dec 21, 2009)

:thumbup:
wonderfull swap!
Great car!
How do u think, can i lower Allroad with KW coilovers like u did?
what about arms and so on...?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

Simon005 said:


> :thumbup:
> wonderfull swap!
> Great car!
> How do u think, can i lower Allroad with KW coilovers like u did?
> what about arms and so on...?


Thanks...got a lot of hard work into it. 

Im pretty sure you have to swap the whole front. upper and lower control arms and everything. Possibly the hubs too. Theres a few people on here that have done it to an allroad, look around.

Sorry my mistake, check out audizine.com. There are allroads there with suspension swaps


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

LAYINLOW said:


> Well since i havent updated this thing in forever figured id post up a few most recent pics and let everyone know whats going on.
> 
> To start off the car was on hold for the last 4 months being we are finally closing on our house fri and moving in sat. So EXCITED to finally have a garage.
> Havent really done much if anything to the car other than clean the crap out of the motor and put on some temp wheels.
> ...


 Seeing that I can't give you a high five in real like this will have to do hahaha :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: car is looking fantastic and its awesome to see your plan coming to life!


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

deljon said:


> Seeing that I can't give you a high five in real like this will have to do hahaha :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: car is looking fantastic and its awesome to see your plan coming to life!


 Haha lol. Thanks a lot. I have sone updates and a couple pictures I will get up tomorrow.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Can you post a picture of the lowest you car was on the coils?


----------



## LAYINLOW (Sep 17, 2006)

lndshrk said:


> Can you post a picture of the lowest you car was on the coils?


 Easy, any pic!! The first day I lowered it I have never adjusted the height for different wheels. 19's 18's or 17's I slammed the car and have never raised it


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

:thumbup: which were the 17's


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

lndshrk said:


> :thumbup: which were the 17's


----------

